# Cleaning My Urn



## bowie in space (9/10/09)

Hi all,

I recently bought a 40L Birko Urn from evil bay and have not used it yet. It's a bit grubby and want to soak it overnight in some oxyper (from G&G). I think the main ingredient in oxyper is sodium percarbonate. Will this be ok to use? How do other BIAB'ers clean their urns?

Are all Birko urns stainless steel? If so, this one really needs a clean as it looks a tad rusty. (perhaps just dirty, right)?  

I am planning my first AG over the weekend, so I am excited and want to get everything right :icon_cheers: 

Cheers 
Bowie


----------



## RobB (12/10/09)

Birko urns have a stainless body but the tap on mine was chrome plated brass. I say 'was' because I replaced it with a stainless ball valve when I couldn't get it clean (mine is also second hand). The element is copper.

I have used sodium percarbonate in mine with no ill effects, although I have never managed to get my element brilliantly clean. I think this is only a concern if the element is dirty before you brew but clean at the end, meaning that your hot acidic wort has cleaned the element.

My reply is a little late, so I hope your brew-day went well.


----------



## davewaldo (12/10/09)

Hi guys,

I found a Birko Urn at a builders wreckers yard. It had a thick layer of calcium deposit which looked like light brown paint and was as hard as concrete (maybe 1mm thick). It was all up the sides and over the element. I found vinegar was the best thing for cleaning as it actually dissolves the calcium/mineral deposits. I put a couple of litres of cheap homebrand vinegar in the bottom and then stuck paper towels soaked in vinegar to the sides. It took a day or so of soaking but the deposit simply rubs off after a good soak.

So if you think its a mineral/calcium deposit just soak it in vinegar. My urn came up like new


----------



## ausdb (12/10/09)

Citric acid works well too, but don't buy it in a small tin from the supermarket see if your local HBS sells it in 1kg bags.


----------



## marzross (12/10/09)

Hi all
Descale magic from the supermarket in the cleaning section It workes a treat only takes about 1/2 hour to do instructions are on the pack inside of urn or kettle come up like new .Hope this helps 
Cheers Mario


----------



## bowie in space (13/10/09)

Thanks for the replies folks :icon_cheers: 

I've been soaking in oxyper (sodium percarbonate) for the last couple of days. Just gave it a good scrubbing and it has come up pretty good. However, it is really difficult to get under/between the element. I bought it off ebay from a guy who had a food van and there was a lot of build up at the bottom. I want it to be sparkling for my first AG and I don't want to leave anything to chance.

Dave, i'll try the vinager for sure and also interested in the descaler that Mario suggested if the vinegar doesn't fix it up.

Cheers again for the replies, much appreciated.  

Bowie


----------



## Pollux (31/10/09)

Okay, to revive this thread a bit.....

I did a two hour boil in my Crown the other day and now I have half my element covered in burnt on wort/break.....

An overnight soak with dishwashing liquid and then an attack with a scrubbing brush has removed some of it, but there is still a heap caked on.

I have the options of Bleach, CLR, napisan, or even oven cleaner to remove this crud.


Anyone got any experience in what is safe to soak stainless steel in?


----------



## razz (31/10/09)

I use PBW Pollux, so out of that lot I would use napisan. Leave it to soak over night.


----------



## Pollux (31/10/09)

right.....

It's currently spending it's second night soaking in just dishwashing liquid...

Will scrub again tomorrow and hit it up with the napisan.


----------



## daemon (31/10/09)

I've got a 2nd hand urn soaking now, the trick is to use PBW / Nappisan for organic stuff (eg wort etc) then something like CLR for inorganics (ie calcium deposits etc). Alternatives for CLR are vinegar or if it's only minor a bit of 100% starsan works wonders on stainless. 

The urn I bought had a lot of deposits (~3mm thick on the element!) but after two soaks with CLR is nearly all gone. No scrubbing, just a bit of waiting


----------



## lespaul (31/10/09)

I couldnt find a thread on 'broken' urns so I'm just going to post here (i can start a new thread if someone wants)

I picked up a Birko 10lt Urn from work because they were throwing it out. Although it is only 10lt I thought it would be better than nothing and just make it handy for brew days.

The reason it was being thrown out is that it is short circuiting. As soon as the Urn is switched on the fuse trips.

Can anyone give me more direction on if it is the wiring or the element (or some other problem)? and how much its likely to cost?

Cheers


----------



## rude (1/11/09)

So it is probably the element short ccting

If you used a megger meter, using twice the nominal voltage say 500v setting, it should be a higher reading than 1 megohm to earth.

It could be another part of the circuit though which means you have to isolate different parts of the circuit to know which part is down below 1 megohm.

My money is on a short cct of the element causing max current to blow the fuse.

But without being there & testing I could be wrong

Another good thing is to have a good look around if its popping fuses & its not the element you might just see some arcing burning Have a smell around ps make sure the power is off

Good luck dude price some elements


----------



## bowie in space (1/11/09)

Hi Pollux,

I thought the element in my urn would never get clean until I soaked it in home brand white vinegar overnight and threw a towel on top. This was recommended by Dave Waldo (see above). Worked an absolute treat :icon_cheers: 

Oh, and thanks for the tip Dave  

Bowie


----------



## lespaul (2/11/09)

rude said:


> So it is probably the element short ccting
> 
> If you used a megger meter, using twice the nominal voltage say 500v setting, it should be a higher reading than 1 megohm to earth.
> 
> ...



might get a sparky mate to have a look...Might cost me a few beers by the sound of it!

cheers for the help though


----------

